# Marker Nova Insulated Jacket



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Item: Marker Nova Insulated Jacket
Cost: $200 shipped
Purchased from: Peter Glenn Ski & Sports

My every day jacket was too lightweight for winter boarding and my other jacket was way too heavy and bulky. I was looking for a lightweight jacket that could keep me warm and had nice features, wouldn't break the bank, and was made well. I looked at a number of Spyder, Karbon, Vertical Limit, Marmot, Burton, and a few other brands at the two local ski shops and Dick's Sporting Goods. The Marker immediately jumped out at me because it looked nice, felt nice, and appeared to be put together well. The main zipper is made with metal, not a crappy plastic like a lot of other jackets, it has a outer check pocket that has a goggle wipe attached to a lanyard inside the pocket for quick cleaning while wearing the goggles.

*FEATURES*

Powder Skirt
(1) External Chest Pocket w/ Goggle Wipe on Lanyard
(2) Internal chest pockets
Internal mesh goggle pocket
Zipper pit vents
Removable hood
(2) Internal lower drawstrings
(2) Hand warmer pockets
(1) Internal clear pocket (for license, passport, etc)
 20000mm waterproof
 10000gr/m2 beathable
 Full seam sealed
 Fleece covered chin area with zipper cover

*What I Didn't Like About The Others*
Spyder, Burton - I didn't like these jackets (Rainier, Triumph, Outlast) because they felt too thin, like I wouldn't be very warm if it was in the single digits outside. Had I been able to try out Burton's Hybrid or LTD lines I'm sure I would have liked them.

Marmot - Not enough pockets or options, looked more like an every day jacket

Karbon & Others - I loved the Karbon jackets, with the exception that the zipper was on the wrong side. It was a left handed pull zipper and that would have annoyed the crap out of me. I REALLY liked the arm extensions that you put your thumb through, which would create a powder barrier between your gloves and jacket.

*What I Liked About The Marker Nova*
It's warm. It's about 20 degrees out now and I can wear just a t-shirt under this jacket and I'm toasty. I'm sure that if I went boarding in 5 degrees with my Under Armour Cold Gear long sleeve shirt and this jacket I would be plenty warm. It's made well. I looked over the entire jacket and could not find a single thread end. The Spyder jackets had thread ends hanging out all over the place. It's stylish, at least in my eyes it's a good looking jacket. The best feature was the clearance price, although I was willing to fork out the full MSRP for this jacket, which says a lot since I am a penny pincher.

*What I Don't Like About The Marker Nova*
The only thing I can think of is it doesn't have pockets on the arms like some of the Spyder jackets do. It also does not have a lanyard in the pockets for keys, which was another thing I liked about the Spyder and Karbon jackets. No dedicated media pockets either, but that's not a huge issue as one of the internal chest pockets can be used for that.


----------

